# 14mm 2.8, Bower? Samyang? Rokinon?



## YellowJersey (May 12, 2015)

So, I'm close to pulling the trigger on the Samyang/Rokinon/Bower 14mm f/2.8 for Canon. I just have one question.

Is there really any difference between the Samyang, Rokinon, and Bower branded copies? As in any difference at all? I know that they're all the same lens, but the price differences leave me scratching my head. I can get the Bower for $260 and yet the Rokinon is $320, which makes me suspicious that _maybe_ there is _some_ difference. Maybe in terms of QC? Or has Bower not been as successful a brand name and they're reducing price to move Bower-branded stock? 

Anyway, any thoughts?


----------



## Aglet (May 12, 2015)

I opt for the Samyang. Hard to be sure but by the descriptions in the B&H catalog when I bought my 24mm TS is seemed like the Samyang flavor gets a more thorough set of lens coatings.
I'll be making the same choice if I decide to get one of their primes.


----------



## meywd (May 12, 2015)

I read somewhere that some of the brands get more QC than others, mainly Samyang and Rokinon are the best options, however even with that there is the occasional decenter-ed lens.

Also it seem not all brands get to all markets, for example, here in the middle east you can only get Rokinon.


----------



## NancyP (May 13, 2015)

Design is the same on all SamRokBoYang lenses of the same focal length, aperture, and model type. I bought Samyang mostly because it was the same price as the others, and why not promote the name of the actual lens designing and manufacturing company? Plus.....these are affordable Red Ring lenses! :


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 13, 2015)

NancyP said:


> Design is the same on all SamRokBoYang lenses of the same focal length, aperture, and model type.



When I look on B&H, the Samyang and Rokinon 14/2.8 are listed with 14 elements in 10 groups, the Bower 14/2.8 is listed with 14 elements in 12 groups.

I wonder what's up with that?

I bought the Rokinon because at the time it was the least expensive on Amazon.


----------



## YellowJersey (May 13, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> NancyP said:
> 
> 
> > Design is the same on all SamRokBoYang lenses of the same focal length, aperture, and model type.
> ...



I hadn't noticed the elements-groups difference. Zee plot, it, how you say, zickens. 

I shot Bower and email and they said what everyone else says: exactly the same but for the branding. I wonder if the Bower, Rokinon, and Samyang manufacture the lenses at different facilities? The guy at Bower said that Bower has a licence from Samyang, which suggests that Bower is an entirely different company and not just a shell subsidiary.


----------



## Aglet (May 14, 2015)

YellowJersey said:


> ..Bower has a licence from Samyang, which suggests that Bower is an entirely different company..



it'd be interesting to compare the same version from different brand names in detail. Might be more same-brand-sample-variation than between brands.


----------



## slclick (May 15, 2015)

Ask Roger.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 15, 2015)

They are all made by Rokinon. Their may be cosmetic differences, or even minor customization. I have customized and rebranded products made for my small business, they are aimed at specific markets that other companies do not serve, so I'm the only source. I also supply them to other retailers. Since I buy small quantities of 1000 or less, the biggest expense is custom boxes or packages which are printed in a minimum of 5,000 pieces, so 4,000 get tossed ( I keep a few for spares in case of shipping damage to the boxes)

This lens from Korean lens manufacturer Samyang is also sold in re-branded versions as Bower, Falcon, Polar, Pro-Optic, Vivitar and Rokinon 14 mm super wide angle lens. You may want to search around for these rebranded versions for best price. Optically and mechanically, they all appear to be identical.

However, Warranties may be different because they are sold under different private labels.

Check out the company called Elite Brands. They are actually the owners of the brand names Rokinon and Samyang as well as several others.

http://elitebrands.com/


----------

